# Getting Nissan To Hear Our Voices



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I know this is a lot to read, but trust me, you can't afford not to.

I want a SR20DET. But I want my cake and eat it too. You see... I was about to do a swap but I'm not rich and I'm not a mechanic so I don't want to be screwed everytime I need some little part or two. So I not only want the engine, I want a warranty or at least factory support in the U.S. for whatever I got under the hood. Got me so far?

The Japaneese auto manufacturer's must realize that we are feening for more performance. Look at the new mazda MP5 or mazdaspeed protege (whatever there going to call the thing) so on. How about the lancer, how about the turbo neon, well forget the Neon for now. All I'm saying is there's increased demand for performance 4 cyl. turbocharged engines, and the auto manufacturers have to know this by now. Look at all the guys importing SR20DET's. THere's lots of em. God love em.

I don't want to have to settle for a [email protected]#king neon, do you? If dodge woke up indeed, then why won't Nissan? The time has come for ALL OF US to contact Nissan and show them that we don't want there small displacement Naturally aspirated engines anymore. We want only what they have already designed and built, what is it that's so hard for them to understand? I can at least appreciate there marketing problem's with the Skyline, but c'mon, there's no excuse for denying us the performance SR series engine's and all the other wonderfull technology they have/will develop. Nissan certainly could afford to bring the Silvia over for another chance can't they? I know you guys agree with me so PLEASE, PLEASE help me wake Nissan up won't you. I want NISSAN, not DODGE. I want bulletproof, not bullshit. 
So tell me, are you ready to enjoy the drive, or just sit by and surf the internet all day for pictures of pulsar 4WD SR20DET's that you can drain your tissue boxes on. 

I'm going to contact Nissan of North America. I'm going to find out everything I can that will help us get what we want damn it. Who else is willing to make there opinions known? I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

> ... contact Nissan and show them that we don't want there small displacement Naturally aspirated engines anymore.



i'd take a stock SR20VE anyday. thats a n/a engine.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

You know what scarcrow, if that's all you have to say after all that, then... you just don't get it do you.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Nissan wants it too... Let's just point them in the right direction.

Nissan successfully completed the Nissan Revival Plan, a bold three-year plan designed to revive the company, one year ahead of schedule. Starting April 2002, Nissan is implementing its new 3-year business plan, NISSAN 180, a comprehensive three-year operational blueprint for Nissan's continuing revival, calling for growth, profit and zero debt.
Nissan will now begin to roll out its new attractive products in various markets worldwide, including the all-new March launched February 2002 in Japan.
We invite you inside to explore and learn more about Nissan as a company, as well as our operations worldwide.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

*Nissan Consumer Affairs* 

P.O. Box 191
Gardena, CA 90248
(800) NISSAN-1 (or 800-647-7261)
9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. Eastern / Central Time
8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. Pacific Time
Monday through Friday 

Let em know how you feel.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

This is my first attempt at waking Nissan up. It's long, I know. BUt this is what I sent them so read it if you want, I wanted you to know what I sent them.

Here our cry!! I am speaking on behalf of the thousands and thousands 
of NISSAN ENTHUSIASTS that want more from you. No more naturally aspirated 
engines, we want options. I can understand denying us the Skyline due to your
marketing situation. But to deny us the SR20DET engine, or turbocharged 
front wheel drive or rear wheel drive 4 cyl. for that matter is just a bad 
decision, period. I KNOW you can sell the Silvia, just give it a chance.
DOn't strip it and bring it over, bring the S15 K's Monster to us. 
I'll buy it. The 300ZX from the early 90's didn't sell the way you wanted it 
to because it was somewhat expensive. All you need is a mid-to-high-twenty's 
(thousand dollar) car with some serious performance. Don't tell me about the 
Spec-V sentra, It just won't do. Where's the turbo's???? If you could offer 
us something like the 200SX SE-R but with the SR20DET instead of the SR20DE
we'd be set. A little more aggresive style would have helped also. Why not 
take the KA series engine out of the 240SX and drop in the JDM SR20DET. 
I speak of this engine BECAUSE IT"S AS FAMOUS IN THE U.S. AS IT IS IN JAPAN.
JUst give us (american's) the chance to enjoy the ride and we certainly will.
We want a chance to buy the stuff you already have designed and are currently
selling to the Japaneese domestic market. Take this to the boardroom and show
the CEO's. go to nissanforums.com, check ebay and see just how many people
are willing to buy used JDM (JAp domestic market) engine's for there 
US nissans. PEople are jumping off of bridges to get ahold of what you could 
be selling us right now. The demand is here WHY WON'T YOU WAKE UP!!!!!!!! 
Supply us with what we want and need. NISSAN, BE DRIVEN. SHIFT. I know you 
have a great minded corperate culture. Use it. Call me, if you want, I'll
help you here's my telephone#(813)684-XXXX If you give it a chance you'll
have it all. Look at Mitsubishi trying to introduce the lancer, they didn't 
bring the turbocharged model over. NOt good. Look at Mazda. They are releasing
the 2003 MAZDASPEED protege, turbocharged, detailed in a way that WE WANT IT 
TO BE. Even Dodge has a turbocharged Neon out, the SRT-4 or something.Everyone
knows nissan is excellent, we are just wondering when we will get a chance to
sample some of the good (performance)stuff too!! Perfect example of one
Nissan mistake is the Infinity G20 (P10, P11)where the SR20 DE is offered
without the option for a SR20DET turbocharged engine. I know of 3 people
personally that decided against the car on the sole reason that it was 
underpowered. check out G20.net and see just how much we love your G20/Primera
. Bring that over with a SR20DET and watch it sell like hotcakes.
JApaneese performance is blowing up like crazy and so many of us want to see
Nissan flex there muscle and claim there thrown. I know your releasing the 
new Z. But I am asking you to introduce a car many can afford with performance
to boot. LIke an integra GS-R or Type-R. Your Silvia would hit the spot 
nicely. Do something...Wake up...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

no, i get it, you want more preformance based autos. something that most manufactures are keeping out of the US, including US based companied such as Ford. i mean just look at their European market segment. and GM's autrailian market. (as well as Fords) 

nissan is giving us preformance based autos. i mean 255 hp out of a Maxima is impressive, and its just the beginning of their more hp for buck mission. and we also have the new SER. which is underappreciated. 

but, my point from my first reply is that you shouldn't restrict your statement to forced induction. 

then again,
part of me wants to be able to down to the corner someday and pick up a SR20VE like engine. but then the other part of me likes having my own seceret such as a SR20VE under my B13's hood that no one (specially honda boys) knows about. it's that collecters item special that lures me. and specially good when people who i will not name (law enforcers) have no idea exactly how much power is under the hood of that "bland econo car" something that a wrx owner is hard up to defend.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

YOu too can express your thoughts and opinions to Nissan just as I have. Just click the link and fill in the comments section at the bottom of the web page. I gave them my other info also and I suggest you do too so they know your for real. I don't recommend clicking on the select a topic menu, cause none of the topics apply really.

Here's the link:

http://www.nissanusa.com/global/contactus/ContactUsApplication/1,9375,,00.html


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I understand where your coming from scarcrow, and I appreciate you reading my post and giving your opinion. Thanks. I guess I'm just dying for a forced induction engine from Nissan. So that's what I'm going to push for. Especially since they tend to lean twards turbocharging there NA engines to increase power. I want a small light weight Forced induction engine, not a big NA V6 or V8, and I wanted to make sure I stressed that to them.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

that would then be an addition to the line. what you first stated, hit me like you don't think they should produce N/A eninges. asking them to add turbo models is one thing, saying that you no longer want to see N/A models is another, the latter probably not very effective in searching for corprate support. 

i feel that letters like such should be carefully crafted to show the seriousness of the statement. if it sounds like just complaining then the reader is more likely to dismiss the letter as "junk mail"


P.S. organizing a group statement along with a petition of signatures to be mailed out in print form would be the most effective and respectfull statement. that would give Nissan proof
of a market for such products and their development. at least in my mind.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm doing what I can bro. I'm doing what I think is right. At least I'm doing SOMETHING. How bout you? I push for what I want and turbocharged is what I want. HAve you sent them your opinions yet? I see what your saying and believe me that is only a small e-mail I sent today. There's tomorrow and the next day and so on. I'm not perfect. Sorry. THat's why I'm asking for help.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

How do you propose we get a petition going. Do you think Nissanforums can help?? I'd like to hear from one of the nissanforum guru's about this topic.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i'm trying to be helpfull. i'm now saying that through this website, perhaps a petition can be organized to where forum members can sign up. then just gather all the names and send them out in one big mailing. 

i'm sure if there is enough support and serious dedication to what your saying, it can be done. 

then again, maybe Nissan is already develping such a project. you know that manufactures don't always give the public free peeking when it comes to R&D.


EDIT: there is a start! send PMs out to the admins of the forum and even NPM first. let them know of your idea. ask for support and try to go from there. i'm not sure how to do it, but i know there are ways to finding out how online petitions can be put together so that they are valid. this being a membership forum should be a start with validity.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I just [email protected]#ked that email together to act as a blow-of valve of sort's. It's my opinion. I plan on formulating a much more clear concise letter to mail to them. I will try to express my views in a manner that won't be regarded as "junk"

Scarcrow, thanks for refering to my email as junk, I really appreciate feeling like shit after trying to move this forum in a positive direction seeing as so many of us want for Nissans family of turbocharged engines.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You know that the SR20DET engine is out of production and that it won't pass emissions here don't you?? The SR20VE engine is the new thing and has just recently been released in SR20VET form.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i would like to see a 2004.2005 se-r sr20ve/t

nissan has to get with the program....turbo neon from the factory..God help us ....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey blueboost ,


i hear ya. i wanna be part. I hope that we can get this petition going on. im down with that and i be writing to nissan right away.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah me to... put me down


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

im in and hear ya loud and clear!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i weant a sr16ve! im in!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I am happy to see your responses now that I've checked back. I know that we can make a difference after hearing the support you guys have. 

Yeah, I know the SR20DET is out of production, I don't know much about the replacement VE model. Is it as strong and capable as the SRDE &T? 

I talked with a moderator of the forum and we are going to get a *sitcky* going to let everyone know that there is going to be a petition. I think I will try that petition.com or whatever it is. I would like to hear from you as to what your opinions are about the body of the petition. What do you want from Nissan my friends? let me know. I want them to know that there are people willing to buy there nice shit. I want a performance car aimed at the WRX, SRT-4, GS-R (RSX whathaveyou), MAZDASPEED Protege, all that shit. Something priced around $24,000-$26,000. (so I can afford it used a couple of years later after someone rags the shit and gets tired of it) Something like the silvia. Or the silvia, that's fine. I don't know why they aren't smokin tires trying to get that thing over here anyways with the way import performance is blowing up in the U.S. Didn't they see F&F??? LOL. If we have a shot with any hard headed auto co, I think Nissans the one. THey have a pretty diverse corperate culture.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

We need a Sentra with a SR-series engine, preferably turboed and the S16 Silvia whenever it comes out. And the Silvia can't have a TRUCK engine in it!!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *We need a Sentra with a SR-series engine, preferably turboed and the S16 Silvia whenever it comes out. And the Silvia can't have a TRUCK engine in it!!! *


While we're wishing, how about a Sentra that runs 12s right from the dealer? After manufacturing Sentras with the SR for over 10 years I don't see Nissan ever bringing it back.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i would just like to see some of the great engineering that we don't get to see hear in the states. sr20ve and sr16ve... would be a great place to start, and some turbo setups would be nice too, but i would love to get a ve in my car. honda's got it here, so i know this would work for nissan!

(justo starts drooling at the thought of varitable(sp?) valve timing with the world's greatest car companys name, *NISSAN* on the valve cover)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

landlord said:


> *i would just like to see some of the great engineering that we don't get to see hear in the states. sr20ve and sr16ve... would be a great place to start, and some turbo setups would be nice too, but i would love to get a ve in my car. honda's got it here, so i know this would work for nissan!
> 
> (justo starts drooling at the thought of varitable(sp?) valve timing with the world's greatest car companys name, NISSAN on the valve cover) *




maybe they have plans to bring it to the states...
or we can make them....


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *maybe they have plans to bring it to the states...
> or we can make them.... *



yes, yes, Damn the si!!! Let the NISSAN revolution begin!!!!

now.. where do i sign up! lets get this ball rolling!!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm down for the petition . Keep me informed. This is the only rational way to get a big company's attention *NUMBERS* .


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OK guys, sorry I've been gone from my own thread (like you missed me or something LOL) But I had hell week and I'm about to graduate from college so I'm SO busy.

I will formulate this petition and post it on this site this week I promise> I want you all to see it before I post it on petitiononline.com, where it will be put in motion. You guys will have to go there and sign it after I post it. I'll post a link right to it when all is said and done. 

THanks for the positive reinforcement. It means a lot that you guys feel much like I do about the subject. I will formulate the petition to include the things you all have asked for on this thread.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I am about to post my petition on here for you all to see and go sign at petitiononline.com but first I want to say that just signing it will not be enough to get what we want. Signing the petition will only be our first step in waking nissan up and only if you take initiative to get others to sign the petition will we have enough signatures to make a difference. Ask your family members to sign it, ask your friends to sign it, and ask anyone you think will actually go through with it to sign it also. Then just maybe we will have a bad ass street rippa' from nissan that we can actually afford. Think of the final outcome and the fact that if nissan actually brings the heat, you can say that you helped Nissan concieve the idea. Once again, I would like to point out that most of the real players in the auto manufacturing game are offering us cars with the performance and specs we want, it is not so crazy to expect Nissan to do the same.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, here's what I got so far. I'm sure I'm missing something so let me know what it is and we can get this thing in motion. I'll put this on petitiononline.com only after I have heard from some of you. Here ya go:


This petition is to Nissan of North America to better inform them that it is possible to successfully market a mid-twenty thousand dollar compact sport car and to request that Nissan supply U.S. consumers with a car aimed to compete with the likes of Honda’s RSX line and the Civic SI, Dodge’s new turbocharged Neon SRT-4, Suburu’s WRX, Mazda’s MAZDASPEED Protege and other cars of that stature. We feel that you have not offered anything quite sporty enough in performance and styling to satisfy what we are looking for as of yet. We would like to see something like your 200SX, only with a more potent degree of performance and styling. Or like the 240SX, only we want the JDM market’s spec’s including an engine equivalent in performance to the SR20DET used in Japan. A nice entry level turbocharged or a potent naturally aspirated front-wheel drive including variable valve timing on the engines, with limited slip differentials would be what we would like. Of course these are just suggestions I am using to give you a better idea of what us consumers are looking for. None the less, we feel that Nissan needs a car in the Nissan/Infinity stable that can compete with the cars named above. Those that sign this petition are the potential buyers of a Nissan automobile and we want you to know that the demand is here, all you have to do is fill it.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

looks good to me!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good....

it would also be nice if nissan would brin the damn skyline over ...............
i mean its about time..


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I so hear you selrider, but who's gonna afford the damn thing???
I can understand at least where there coming from with the skyline thing as much as I hate it, but they have no excuses for not competing in the compact car/mid-twenty thou market.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OK thanks for your support and approval, THANKS!!!

I will wait till tomorrow to actually make a petition on petitiononline.com, gotta give some others a chance to give me their feedback. But tomorrows the day, so get ready to SIGN!!!

get your arses online tomorrow evening and hit this post for the link to the petition. Get some others too!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn right... and if it came over here anyway they would cut the hp in half like almost every other car they put over here...

but i am down for the ve engine....
the swap is wat to expensive for me (2 kids) and buy the time i save enough the car will be sold....

but a 400 a month car payment i could afford(bad credit issue)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I know sel, your like me. I'm fighting for a car that I'll probably have to buy used anyway. You can't win. I'm just going to give up the goat and buy a 99 Acura GSR or something if this doesn't work


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i bought my se-l used about 2 years ago and paid 13,000 for it ....i mean next year i might be able to find a se-r 02 
for somewhere around that price.... but if they bring a ve motor over i might have to buy new ...just cut back on smoking or something...(anything but beer)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

YOu better not give up on the nectar of the gods man!!
I was drinkin Heineken for a while but I switched to Michelob Ultra cause I watch my carbs. 

I have an issue. I have thought about this and I want to know what you guys think...

Is the new Sentra SE-R Spec-V Nissans sport compact? does it come with the VE that you guys talk of so fondly? I know it's like in the 170HP range, thats damn good. I just think that it's not sporty looking and it's a four door (not that 4dr is bad, it's just no G20 in terms of appearance). Not to mention that the little that I know about it is that the block can't really handle a buildup like the SR20 can. Not turbo friendly either. So the car is already limited in that respect right? I fear the worst in your answers.

I wish nissan could make a car for us with some better lines. I like the previous Integra before the RSX (who doesn't!) and I mean, even the civic's looked good (the one's with the B-series SI's, not the newest SI egg looking hatchbacks) and that means a lot when you consider that there just meant to be grocery getters. I would much rather go with a Nissan though but if I can only afford one car, I gotta get what I want regardless of the fact that it's trendy or whatever. If it's better, it's better and thats the bottom line. I might have to go with a little Teggy GSR and through a JDM front end on to get rid of bug eye.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the spec v has the qr engine same as the 2.5 altima...

Nissans sports compact is i beleive the 350z

but it would of been nice to see the spec v with the ve engine..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I sent them a comment


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I haven't forgotten.

I was advised to wait and get a better feel for what the other forum members had to say before I submitted the petition. I am going to submit tomorrow. I'll post a link when it's up. If you guys don't campeign this petition it will never work so get a nice amount of people to sign it besides yourselfs


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont know if this will help any, but I just contacted MotoREX.com about how many skylines they have sold and their price to give Nissan some numbers about how many people are interested in buying their Japan cars. Here is the e-mail

"How many Skylines have you sold in the US?

Hi,

NissanForums.com and Myself are wondering how many Skylines you have successfully sold in the U.S. We are having petitions done and have been contacting Nissan of North America to introduce Sport oriented cars here, something like the Silvia, or Cars in general which have a factory Turbo installed. We dont want to settle for a WRX, or the new Neon, or the Mazdaspeed Protege, we want Nissan. It would really help us out if you could give us a detailed letter describing how many Skylines you have sold (and their prices) and which Skylines they were.

{On a side note, I was looking at your 1990 R32 GT-S for $18,000. How many miles do they usually have (for being 12 years old) and what kind of condition they are in.}

Thank You,

Patrick Schmidt, Florida"


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i'm behind you blue boost, i also would like nissan to send over there high po shit, i'm in cali, so pretty much sneezing will cause you to not pass smog, so if they sent there turbos and NA's over then i could drop them in my car and tell cali's EPA to shove it!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Here we go, let the signing begin...

http://www.petitiononline.com/SR20DET/petition.html


It's there. Go sign it. Then tell yourself it will count for something. We hope.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

come on people sign this thing i was number 6.....
lets go


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was # 5


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i was # 7! lets get this movin! NIISSSSSSSAN!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

We are up to 8 sigs now. Seems the Silvia is really needed/wanted on this continent. I would absolutely love to see them sold here.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

post this up on b15sentra.net and the sr20de forum.... i am sure we will have more than enough sig's


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

10 Signatures Total 

WE NEED MORE!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I hate to be the bad guy, but I figured why not play devils advocate. I want to see how much is involved in 'bringing' a 'new' car over as opposed to what is already here.
There are a few things that go along the lines of entering a new car into the market, or bringing one from overseas. It has to be satisfactory in all these areas:
Emissions is one. For a car of the stature (size) that you guys want they have to be real low. Consequently no 400HP turbocharged 4 cylinder engines are going to pass emissions from even turn of the milennium. 
Crash worthiness is another. It makes for bulky sides and heavyness. 
Also NVH. People want a quiet car and this adds weight.
FWD RWD 4WD. Well thats anyones game. No preference. Solely on climate and stlye.
Existing design complications. Left hand drive cars do not convert to right hand drive and vice versa simply by moving the wheel and pedals. Things get in the way and costly re-engineering is required. Heck costly re-engineering is required for all the above things.
The car has to have legs. It has to sell, and not for a short time. It has to sellf or at least 3-4 years. Otherwise its a dud. So if all of you (not even 10,000) buy a silvia. So what? Who is going to buy one next year?
Explaining the problems with this years cars. No one likes being told the millions of dollars they sepent went to waste and are for a useless item. There still exists the motto, if you build it they will come. So if everyone who bought a B14 sentra exists, then they have to buy the B15 sentra, simply because they had the older version and the newer version 'must' be better. Even if you can't toss it around.
Commuters don't care. Remember. Ultimately, the people who are buying these cars (commuters, and 2 door 'sports cars') are middle aged secretaries and younger. So from the factory the cars will come a little more civilized than you want.
Also high strung-ness. The more you expect from an engine and the more you stretch out of it, the more unreliable it becomes. So the manufacturer isn't going to want to sell a hot car that has to be taken in. Or requires alot of engineering to be able to run reliably. All these add to little costs that don't come back from the purchase price. That is why the new Spec V can't be modded well. It is at its design limit for what it produces. Anything else will detract or add very little.
Looks. Well who likes which looks is anyones game. Some cars sell and othes don't. Some want a flashy car othres don't. Some want a bland car that they can modify slightly, others want it pre-fab. There isn't a universal solution because that would mean sticking dealers with all sorts of bumpers which they don't have room for in stock. To be painted and assembled at the time of purchase. Some styles are hot one year and then a dud the next. (Factory Altezza's).
Just food for thought.

Seth

P.S. Yes I signed the petition. I want an AWD pulsar hatch with over 150HP.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I don't exactly see 400hp turbocharged 4cyls coming here anytime soon. I don't think nissan should bring over actual JSPEC cars here either. I think Nissan should give us some cars that are closer to Jspec but without actually importing or reengineering. I mean, honda has it's VTEC, why can't we have our VVL? Neons, Eclipses, Jettas, and Suburus have Turbos, why can't we? We need AWD here or RWD in a more affordable sporty car. the best thing nissan did was bring us the 240sx. We need more cars like that but without the engine differences between the silvia and the 240.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

to respond to sethwas comments-

they will pass emmissions (the engine)
the type-r was noisey. they took out sound deadening to conserve weight. Did you see anyone complaining about that car?
I am not asking for 400HP. 220-250 would be nice. It is not that hard for them to make a U.S. spec version of a car that they already produce, so the right hand drive thing shouldn't be THAT big of a deal. They do it all the time. Not much re-engineering involved. Cost/profit is not hurt.
I believe that the market has changed and that many WOULD by a silvia now, unlike say...5 or more years ago (let's say 8yrs).
As far as high strung, that's my point. THey are sending us shit. the new engine's cant be built (summation) The SR series was really nice but they must have sunk the freightliner carrying the turbo's over cause none of us seem to have gotten the SR20DET's stock. That's all I'm asking for. I'm sure BIG NISSAN can slap some SR20DET's or whatever there newest super 4 cyl. engine is, into a couple of limited edition cars and give this market another chance. It's not the end of the world, and who knows... they may even turn a profit.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

patience my friends. 10,000 signatures doesn't come over night. Rome wasn't built in a day. use your egerness to provoke signatures out of at least 3 people a day. I will start notifying other forums and memebers about this petition in the next couple of days. Did you get ALL of your family members to sign? how about your friends? I know all of you have more than 10 friends!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What about putting a VVL engine in something like the nissan version of the Matrix? At least the engine would be in a vehicle over here... Just so Nissan can test the waters. It seems the suv/wagon look is in...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *to respond to sethwas comments-
> It is not that hard for them to make a U.S. spec version of a car that they already produce, so the right hand drive thing shouldn't be THAT big of a deal. They do it all the time. Not much re-engineering involved. Cost/profit is not hurt.
> ....
> It's not the end of the world, and who knows... they may even turn a profit. *


Hey,
Remember the Lancer Evo. First they said the intercooler/bumper arrangement would never passs US crash standards. Then when the WRX became a gold mine they said all it would take is a slight bumper modification.
As for profit, well Nissan was in the Red for years, but now after the Renault takeover, and the suiccess of the Altima (the Maxima never sells badly which is why they wom't make it an infinity which it should be and make the new altima the maxima for size and power and bring over a primera to be the mid size altima equivalent) they already are makig a profit. Thats why they are taking this 'chance' with the new 350Z.

Seth


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually Seth, you have some good points but apart from the 5mph bumpers, Jspec cars have to comply with simular crash regulations. For that reasons the weight wont be too different if any.
The main concern is emissions.

The Evolution's front bumper is very thin and light (for obvious weight reductions) and the intercooler is BIG so Mitsubishi's claim was honest. The Jspec Evo is not too different from the rally version(thin glass on windows etc.).

James, Nissan already makes an suv with the SR20VET the X-Trail. Perhaps it could be marketed as the Xterra Sport.

There are still a lot of cars that never reach U.S. shores.Honda offers Type R Versions of all thier models, Subaru has the Legacy and Forester GT (twin turbo 2.5l ) Mitsubishi has Evo Pajero's (Jspec version of the Montero). So its not Nissan alone they are now trying to catchup.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Btw I'm #14


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I was reading your comments that all of you put when you signed the petition and frankly, thats what it's all about. We have all come together with one basic concept and as a group we will try to be heard. I applaud those of you who have taken the steps to try and make a difference in a world where voices go unheard all to frequently.

I suggest if you have the time to go and read what some of your fellow forum bretheren have wrote in the comments field of there signatures. It's pretty damn cool. hell, I'll even throw you the linky

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?SR20DET&1


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

your going to have to click on "view signatures" cause it doesn't allow a direct link to our names (rightfully so).

I also sent petitiononline an e-mail regarding the fact that our petition doesn't come up during a search on such words as "Nissan". THats a prob!! damn webmasters. LOL


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

im # 15!!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know about the SR20VET in the X-Trail, but why can't they bring it over in a whole seperate line? I mean the Xterra is already viewed as a truck, no one wants to buy a stupid truck... would you buy a Tundra with a Supra engine in it? I mean something new and takes advantage of the market yet doesn't waste the point of the engine (and can also be easily swapped into another car!)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Iwould you buy a Tundra with a Supra engine in it? *


 For my trips to home depot...hell yeah!

Seth


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

This isn't going to work at this rate. Let's be real. I am going to have to rethink this. If I can't even get the Nissanforums members to sign the thing who the [email protected]#k else is going to. 

I wish I could get a little help form the forum gods getting everyone's signatures cause I have to wait a minute and a half between every PM and that means that I can't just PM everyone thats on the forum cause it takes forever.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ask for this post to be made a sticky....


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Great idea.


----------

